# F2P Closed Beta Key



## SireS (27. Januar 2012)

Huhu liebe Aion-Fans,

ist da draussen noch jmd, der einen CB-Key für mich hätte? Würde mich riesig freuen, jetzt da ich arbeitslos geworden bin und Aion auch noch F2P wird!

LG
SireS

*Edit spectrumizer*
Ich habe diesen Thread mal Sticky gemacht. Bitte benutzt ihn als Sammelthread für eure Key-Anfragen, damit nicht jeder, der nach einem Key sucht, einen eigenen Thread aufmachen muss.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Varagon (27. Januar 2012)

Nun ein CB habe ich leider nicht für dich aber etwas anderes Hier! 


Lg und viel Erfolg


----------



## SireS (27. Januar 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Nun ein CB habe ich leider nicht für dich aber etwas anderes Hier!
> 
> Lg und viel Erfolg



Die Seite kenn ich, hab sie unter den unerwünschten Websites gespeichert =P


----------



## BaddaBumm (27. Januar 2012)

Hast du jetzt schon nen Job... äh Key mein ich.


----------



## krug1985 (27. Januar 2012)

Moin, hätte auch gerne nen key, da ich Urlaub habe und mal was geiles spielen will -.-


----------



## Sharqaas (27. Januar 2012)

Wollte Buffed nicht auch keys verteilen? Oder war das nur verarsche? Würde mich nicht wundern ...


----------



## MarkusM (27. Januar 2012)

würde mich auch sehr über einen beta key freuen wenn noch wer einen übrig hat


----------



## krug1985 (27. Januar 2012)

auf Aion seite steht das buffed auch verteilt


----------



## BaddaBumm (27. Januar 2012)

Meinen Zweiten hab ich unserem TE geschickt. Falls vorher jemand schneller war, bekommt ihn der Nächste.


----------



## krug1985 (27. Januar 2012)

wär mal was


----------



## Gazeran (27. Januar 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Meinen Zweiten hab ich unserem TE geschickt. Falls vorher jemand schneller war, bekommt ihn der Nächste.



HABEN WILL!
bitte.


----------



## ink0gnito (27. Januar 2012)

Würde auch einen nehmen


----------



## SireS (27. Januar 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt schon nen Job... äh Key mein ich.



Ja, deinen, vielen lieben Dank =P


----------



## krug1985 (27. Januar 2012)

so langsam kriegt man mehr hoffnung


----------



## Rodem (27. Januar 2012)

hmm, so einen Key hätte ich auch gerne, was muss man tun um einen solchen zu bekommen, vorrausgesetzt man erhält nicht zufällig einen von einem lieben mit-buffie? *liebguck*


----------



## SireS (27. Januar 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> HABEN WILL!
> bitte.



nix da, ist schon meiner =) , danke Badda


----------



## Varagon (27. Januar 2012)

Komisch...ich habe das Spiel sogar mal gekauft und mir wurde ein Betakey versprochen...
Aber bis jetzt noch nichts D:

Edit: Wie funktioniert das eigentlich jetzt genau...

Ich habe dem Transfer zugestimmt ab wann kann ich mich den nun mit meinen Accountdaten da einlogen?
Bis jetzt geht das noch nicht...


----------



## Felix^^ (27. Januar 2012)

Gibt es noch einen der einen für mich übrig hätte :=) ? Danke


----------



## krug1985 (27. Januar 2012)

das wird wohl ne weile dauern 

und WE fängt an


----------



## Sharqaas (27. Januar 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Komisch...ich habe das Spiel sogar mal gekauft und mir wurde ein Betakey versprochen...
> Aber bis jetzt noch nichts D:
> 
> Edit: Wie funktioniert das eigentlich jetzt genau...
> ...



Ja hab auch kein Plan wie das abläuft. Mein Aion NC Account ist auch für den Transfer markiert, aber einloggen auf der GF Aion Seite geht nicht.


----------



## Sharqaas (27. Januar 2012)

Hier gibt es jetzt 1000 keys!!!

http://www.pcgames.de/Aion-PC-155040/News/Aion-Jetzt-einen-von-1000-Beta-Keys-fuer-die-Closed-Beta-abstauben-865723/


----------



## Varagon (27. Januar 2012)

Dafür bekommst du einen Daumen 

Danke!


----------



## Greytemplar (27. Januar 2012)

Es gibt nun auch 1000 Keys hier auf Buffed, solange der Vorrat reicht


----------



## cherry009 (27. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Blöde frage aber wo soll ich meinen key aktivieren komme auf der NCsoft seite nicht klar


----------



## BaddaBumm (27. Januar 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Komisch...ich habe das Spiel sogar mal gekauft und mir wurde ein Betakey versprochen...
> Aber bis jetzt noch nichts D:
> 
> Edit: Wie funktioniert das eigentlich jetzt genau...
> ...




Mit deinen NCSoft-Daten kannst du dich ab Tag 1 der Umstellung einlogen. Für die Beta gehen die nicht.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (27. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen Beta Zugang eingerichtet mit einem Beta-Key den ich erhalten habe. Es steht geschrieben dass ich nach Ablauf der Beta, an der ich teilgenommen habe, automatisch den Veteranen Staus erhalte.

Meine Frage ist, muss ich mir dennoch vorher das Spiel kaufen? Es wird ja f2p, ich würde vermuten das ich es nicht kaufen muss.

Oder kann ich nach Ablauf der Beta den Clienten runterladen und einfach als "Veteran" losdaddeln?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

lg Imradil

P.S. Einen "normalen" Account habe ich bereits, da ich eine Probeversion mal getestet habe. Ist bereits abgelaufen!


----------



## TomPhelan (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch noch 2 Keys:

*SWPG-8BPY-SQJT-GAFR
 G8N1-56MI-LCOT-GAFR*


----------



## monthy (27. Januar 2012)

Weil ich ungeduldig war habe ich zwei mal gedrückt:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*8E8P-7BOJ-KE8Y-BUFF

Viel spass.
*[/font]


----------



## krug1985 (27. Januar 2012)

hat vllt noch einer einen key übrig? "liebguck"


----------



## Diclonii (28. Januar 2012)

Öhm, habe 2 Keys die ich nicht brauche, also falls die Key Verlosungen vorbei sind, hier meine 2:

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Y5V4-2A14-PI0I-BUFF

*[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*PDPO-H97N-JBO6-PCGM*[/font]

Viel Spaß mit Aion!


----------



## BaddaBumm (28. Januar 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe einen Beta Zugang eingerichtet mit einem Beta-Key den ich erhalten habe. Es steht geschrieben dass ich nach Ablauf der Beta, an der ich teilgenommen habe, automatisch den Veteranen Staus erhalte.
> 
> ...





Deine Vermutung war brilliant Mr. Holmes.


Das Spiel wird kostenlos. Der neue Publisher gibt dir für deine Beta-Teilnahme den Veteranen-Status beim F2P-Release und du fragst, ob du dafür das Spiel kaufen musst?!


Du musst auch nach der Beta keinen neuen Client laden, da der Beta-Client auch gleich der Release-Client ist.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (28. Januar 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Deine Vermutung war brilliant Mr. Holmes.
> 
> 
> Das Spiel wird kostenlos. Der neue Publisher gibt dir für deine Beta-Teilnahme den Veteranen-Status beim F2P-Release und du fragst, ob du dafür das Spiel kaufen musst?!
> ...



Danke für die Information. Bei Hdro muss ich auch die Erweiterungen "kaufen" um weiter f2p spielen zu können. Als Beispiel!


----------



## Nopoint (28. Januar 2012)

hat noch einer einen key über würde es auch gerne spielen
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Gamaliel (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich habe leider keinen Key mehr für die Beta mehr erwischt und wollt auf diesem weg wissen ob jmd einen doppelten key hat oder seinen doch nicht mehr benötigt?!

würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## Widock (28. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen, hab bis jetzt nirgends Glück gehabt.


----------



## onetwo2 (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hat würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.


----------



## yggir (28. Januar 2012)

wenn noch einer nen Zugang über hat ich würde mich sehr über ne pn freuen 

bin zwar nicht der erste der fragt aber versuchen kann man es ja


----------



## Alondres (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, für den ersten der dies wieder liest, hier ist noch ein Key:
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*SF4M-Z7CP-3CF9-BUFF
Aufgrund unvorhergesehener technischer Probleme. kann ich ihn selbst leider nicht nutzen.
* [/font]


----------



## BaddaBumm (29. Januar 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Danke für die Information. Bei Hdro muss ich auch die Erweiterungen "kaufen" um weiter f2p spielen zu können. Als Beispiel!



Jo, nur ist HdRO halt nicht Aion.


Wenn du vor dem Fragen auch nur einmal auf die HP geschaut hättest, dann wüsstest du das auch. Als Beispiel!


Ich verlink es dir sogar: http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/website/free2play/


----------



## Dark1604 (29. Januar 2012)

hat jemand noch nen Key über?
würd mich über eine PN freuen!
MfG dark1604


----------



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Danke für die Information. Bei Hdro muss ich auch die Erweiterungen "kaufen" um weiter f2p spielen zu können. Als Beispiel!


Bei Aion mußte man noch nie etwas für eine Erweiterung bezahlen. Die Patchs waren immer kostenlos.


----------



## Sasina (29. Januar 2012)

Hi leute,

hat denn jemand noch ein key über *liebkuck*

Ich würde gerne mal Aion spielen danke euch. PM an mich zahle mit viel liebe 

LG eure Sasina *knutsch*


----------



## rexxel (29. Januar 2012)

kann mich der vorgängerin nur anschließen würde auch gerne Aion mal testen, falls wer einen beta key für mich über hat bitte per PN an mich 

schönen sonntag noch


----------



## ichiro73 (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn jemand für mich und meine Freundin einen Key hätte wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar. 

Wsp me per PN ;-)


----------



## Dark1604 (29. Januar 2012)

anscheinend gibt es keine mehr...
hab alle einschlägigen Seiten durch forstet, und auch hier hab ich noch keinen zugeschickt bekommen...
schade schade schade, dann doch bis mitte Februar warten :-)


----------



## Ryuujikun (30. Januar 2012)

Hätte noch welche. einfach hier posten wer noch will. Kann aber passieren, das ich euch schon benutzte gebe, dann einfach bescheid geben, dann gibts nen neuen ^^ habe schon zu viele raus gegeben und weiß nicht welche


----------



## Dark1604 (30. Januar 2012)

ok dann noch mal meld, hab leider noch keinen!


----------



## Rodem (30. Januar 2012)

habe auch noch keinen, würde mich sehr freuen einen über PN zu bekommen *liebguck* 

lg, Rodem


----------



## Linanir (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hab leider auch keinen Beta-Key bekommen. Wenn jemand noch einen hat, würde ich ihn dankend nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Ryuujikun (30. Januar 2012)

3 Pn´s raus ^^


----------



## Dark1604 (30. Januar 2012)

danke sehr, hat wunderbar geklappt


----------



## sadia23 (30. Januar 2012)

Falls noch welche da sind, würde ich mich sehr über einen freuen :3


----------



## krug1985 (30. Januar 2012)

1 pn raus, viel spaß im spiel


----------



## sadia23 (30. Januar 2012)

öhm öhm, vielen Dank krug1985, aber leider:

"Dieser Beta-Key ist nicht gültig oder wurde bereits verwendet." :3

Danke trotzdem für deine Mühe :33

Immernoch auf der Suche nach nem Key xD.


----------



## Turkod (30. Januar 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen zu vergeben hat, ich würd auch einen nehmen!


----------



## Gradle (30. Januar 2012)

hat vielleicht jemand noch einen key zu vergeben würde mich über eine pn freuen


----------



## Xbow (30. Januar 2012)

Moin 
habe leider auch keinen bekommen und würde mich riesig über einen Beta Key freuen.


----------



## Shenoz (30. Januar 2012)

falls noch einer da ist, Aion reizt mich dann jetzt doch mal  wäre dankbar über nen key


----------



## nicky0906 (30. Januar 2012)

würde es auch gern mal teste,mußte aber nach langem suchen feststellen das es keine mehr gibt.Wenn noch jemand einen über hat würde mich echt freuen


----------



## Niclai (30. Januar 2012)

Hey ihr (:

bin auch noch auf der Suche nach nem' Beta-Key. Wollte mal das Spiel mit meinem Kumpel antesten, der derweil einen Key bekommen hat und ich immer noch auf dem trockenen sitze 
Hoffe auf eine PN (:

Mfg Niclai


----------



## Tentachelach (30. Januar 2012)

Schließe mich Niclai an 
Falls jemand noch einen Key zu viel hat würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## Vaiara (1. Februar 2012)

mal eine blöde und vermutlich unpassende frage, aber trotz sufu und google-suche hab ich keine infos finden können..
ab wann kann man aion ohne beta-key kostenlos spielen? (und nein, ich rede nicht von der trialversion)
und kann man accounts, die nur für die trialzeit aktiv waren, mitnehmen, oder muss man von vorn anfangen?


----------



## dregmo (1. Februar 2012)

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen falls noch jemand einen hat 

Die Beta läuft laut www.aionfreetoplay.de bis zum 16.02. also denk ich mal dass du ab dann spielen kannst ohne Beta key

Dregmo


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

Geh mal auf:

http://forums.eu.aiononline.com/eu/showthread.php?p=663438#post663438


Gameforce Mitarbeiterin Zoe verteilt noch welche


----------



## dregmo (1. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich hab ne mail geschrieben. Mal sehen ob was kommt.
Ich sag hier Bescheid wenns klappt.

Dregmo

EDIT: Hab gerade eine E-Mail mit einem Beta-Key bekommen, also wer noch einen braucht besucht den link von Cerom über mir!


----------



## Xbow (1. Februar 2012)

Hab auch mal eine mail abgeschickt aber bisher leider nix.
Was mich aber wundert langsam - ich kann im Forum nicht einloggen.
Habe einen ncsoft account und Passwort Benutzername weiss ich auch 
aber es war nur ein Trial Probeaccount. Könnte das daran liegen ?


----------



## dregmo (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. im Forum einloggen ging nicht.
Hab trotzdem ne Mail bekommen, viel Glück


----------



## Zunamia (1. Februar 2012)

sadia23 schrieb:


> öhm öhm, vielen Dank krug1985, aber leider:
> 
> "Dieser Beta-Key ist nicht gültig oder wurde bereits verwendet." :3
> 
> ...



Hast eine PM mit einem Beta-Key.

Grüße
Zunamia


----------



## BaddaBumm (1. Februar 2012)

Ist weg.


----------



## Necromoniqué (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch einen Key über und verschenke ihn schreibe mir eine PM der erste der sich was tolles ausdenkt bekommt ihn. 

Edit: Key vergeben!


----------



## Philbo (2. Februar 2012)

Ich suche auch noch einen Beta-Key, falls also jemand einen übrig hat, ich wäre wirklich sehr sehr dankbar


----------



## TobiN123 (2. Februar 2012)

Hat noch wer einen Beta-Key zu vergeben? Wenn ja dann bitte pn an mich. 
Danke  

Edit: Hab einen


----------



## dregmo (2. Februar 2012)

Hab über den Newsletter noch einen zusätzlichen Beta-Key erhalten:

UTQI-HMA5-WKSR-NWSL

Viel Spaß dem Glücklichen. Und schreibt eben hier rein wenn ihr ihn benutzt habt.

Dregmo


----------



## jiffo (2. Februar 2012)

Guten abend zusammen 

Wollte fragen ob jemand noch ein beta key zu vergeben hat ?


----------



## Domca (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen bin auf der suche nach einen Beta Key wer noch einen zu vergeben hat 
würde mich über einen Key sehr freuen^^


----------



## Marcom (3. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin,

hat zufällig noch jemand einen Key über? 
Meine Semesterferien beginnen jetzt und AION wäre perfekt für die Zeit 

Mit besten Grüßen
Marcom


----------



## ink0gnito (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch noch auf der suche, danke (:


----------



## xcloud20x (3. Februar 2012)

hab noch beta keys wer haben will bitte mich anschreiben bekomt dan den link zu seite


----------



## SireS (3. Februar 2012)

xcloud20x schrieb:


> hab noch beta keys wer haben will bitte mich anschreiben bekomt dan den link zu seite




Huhu hier TE nochmal!

sieht nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig aus, aber wenn du mir nen Key schicken kannst, bin ich trotzdem sehr froh, denn meine Freundin hat mich beauftragt, ihr auch einen Key zu besorgen, endlich mal von wow weg die Kleine^^

LG


----------



## ink0gnito (3. Februar 2012)

Es ist "Seriös".
Er schickt dir halt einen Link von Onlinewelten, da gab es nämlich 250 Keys oder so abzustauben, aber bevor du nun auf eine Antwort wartest, selber hin gehen


----------



## Vaiara (4. Februar 2012)

ich suche dann doch auch noch einen Beta-Key, wenn noch jemand einen zu vergeben hat


----------



## feaarlezzx (4. Februar 2012)

Suche auch noch nen Key , 
Würde mich wirklich sehr über einen freuen
Schon seit Tagen !


----------



## werni92 (4. Februar 2012)

Suche auch noch einen Key würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen übrig hat und mir den schicken könnte  

Danke


----------



## Kwist (4. Februar 2012)

Hab noch 1 Beta-Key zu vergeben, PM an mich und auf gehts


----------



## ei8th (4. Februar 2012)

Hier sind ein paar Keys. Greift zu und habt Spaß damit 

[font="Calibri,sans-serif"]12DF-5B33-1RVP-RTAP[/font]
[font="Calibri,sans-serif"]N1YL-38HC-NFZG-RTAP[/font]
[font="Calibri,sans-serif"]LU2K-L4EB-MDSH-RTAP[/font]
[font="Calibri,sans-serif"]U6ZN-E6GY-XF8M-RTAP[/font]
[font="Calibri,sans-serif"]IO62-RAXI-MAED-RTAP[/font]


----------



## Vaiara (4. Februar 2012)

danke ei8th, hab mir den unteren key gegriffen


----------



## Yiraja (4. Februar 2012)

ei8th schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar Keys. Greift zu und habt Spaß damit
> 
> [font="Calibri,sans-serif"]12DF-5B33-1RVP-RTAP[/font]
> [font="Calibri,sans-serif"]N1YL-38HC-NFZG-RTAP[/font]
> ...



leider schon alle benutzt :/


----------



## ei8th (4. Februar 2012)

Na vielleicht ist von denen noch einer frei:


JU8O-WUNG-KVRS-RTAP
UUPS-7TJQ-RLVN-RTAP
12DF-5B33-1RVP-RTAP
N1YL-38HC-NFZG-RTAP
LU2K-L4EB-MDSH-RTAP


----------



## Gann (4. Februar 2012)

Werden leider alle bereits verwendet oder nicht gültig,schade.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine PM mit einem benutzbaren Key freuen !!


----------



## feaarlezzx (4. Februar 2012)

Danke hab einen Key


----------



## Gradle (4. Februar 2012)

hat vielleicht jemand noch 1 key würde aion auch gerne mal testen würde mich über eine pm freuen 


mfg


----------



## SireS (4. Februar 2012)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Es ist "Seriös".
> Er schickt dir halt einen Link von Onlinewelten, da gab es nämlich 250 Keys oder so abzustauben, aber bevor du nun auf eine Antwort wartest, selber hin gehen



Hat geklappt, danke^^


----------



## BlackPumpkin (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche auch noch einen Key, da ich zuletzt bei einem Kumpel antesten durfte und gefallen daran gefunden habe  Würde mich sehr über eine PM freuen.

Lg BlackPumpkin


----------



## Phórxi (4. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand noch ein Beta key über ? ;D

Danke schonmal


----------



## Murgul5 (5. Februar 2012)

Hey ihr,
ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Key für einen Kumpel mit dem ich dann zocken werde.
Nach 20 Minuten googlen hab ich leider keine Seite mehr gefunden, die noch Keys hat^^

Würde mich über eine PN oder einen Link sehr freuen!
Danke schonmal und LG
Murgul5


----------



## Gradle (5. Februar 2012)

für alle die noch keys brauchen googelt mal aion beta key da gibt es eine seite die 1000 keys verlost da registrieren dann bekommt man sofort nen key oder einfach ne pm an mich ich schick dann den link 

mfg

edit: leider sind auf der seite keine keys mehr verfügbar


----------



## Yiraja (5. Februar 2012)

Gradle schrieb:


> für alle die noch keys brauchen googelt mal aion beta key da gibt es eine seite die 1000 keys verlost da registrieren dann bekommt man sofort nen key oder einfach ne pm an mich ich schick dann den link
> 
> mfg



jo danke für den hinweis hab gerade noch einen bekommen  falls wer den link braucht pm an mich


----------



## Katzenwerfer (5. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute ich hab noch 1 Key frei. Tausche gegen Tera Beta (wenn einer ein BetaWochenende bekommen hat ^^) oder einfach ne PM.


----------



## BlackPumpkin (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tip Gradle. Ich war dort auch noch erfolgreich.

Lg BlackPumpkin


----------



## Hammerpriest (6. Februar 2012)

wenn jemand noch einen beta key zuviel hat würde ich mich über einen freuen. 
mfg hammerpriest


----------



## Apo1337 (6. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich würde auch gerne mal die Beta testen, hatte aber bisher bei keiner Verlosung Glück.
Falls jemand also einen Code übrig hat und ihn abgeben möchte, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.

MfG

Apo


----------



## Tarnhold (6. Februar 2012)

Hiho werte Mitbuffies,

falls ein netter Mensch noch einen Code für die Beta hat , würde ich diesen wirklich gern und dankbar annehmen.
Vielen lieben Dank im voraus.

Der alte Tarnhold (Warzenlecker)


----------



## Olaf74 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Key freuen *lieb in die Runde schaut*


----------



## griZZor (6. Februar 2012)

ohh jaa ich auch bitte ..im vorraus thx ;-)


----------



## Vaeridys (6. Februar 2012)

Ohh ich auch bitte!

Email - ivoryfae@hotmail.com

DANKE!!


----------



## meharis- (6. Februar 2012)

Hätte gern einen key


----------



## A13x (7. Februar 2012)

kommt buffed.de nich noch an mehr keys? interesse scheint ja noch groß zu sein.

Auch ich hätte gerne noch 2 keys für meinen bruder und mich. ^^


----------



## Auylio (9. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag,

würde nach langer MMO abstinenz mit dem einführen einer AION F2P Version gerne wieder einsteigen.

Da man als Beta Spieler automatisch Veteranstatus hat und ich sowieso keine Woche mehr warten kann () wollte ich wissen ob es Seiten gibt, bei denen man sofort, zu 100% einen Betakey erhält.

War damals bei der WAR "closed" Beta plötzlich so, dass jede Website wohl unbegrenzt Betakeys zur verfügung hatte.

Vielen Dank 

PS: Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, würde ich natürlich auch liebendgerne einen Key von jemandem nehmen der noch watt übrig hat


----------



## Cerom (9. Februar 2012)

So wie es aussieht sind alle Keys schon seid einigen Tagen weg


----------



## Auylio (9. Februar 2012)

Das ist natürlich bitter, danke trotzdem


----------



## luca96 (9. Februar 2012)

Wenn noch irgendwer einen Key hat kann er bitte ne PN an mich schicken, wäre sehr nett.


----------



## luca96 (9. Februar 2012)

Wenn noch wer einen Key zu vergeben hat bitte eine PN an mich


----------



## hüls95 (10. Februar 2012)

Hätte auch gerne einen ^^ pls pn an mich


----------



## XDasMotteX (10. Februar 2012)

nen Key suche ich auch noch dringend falls es eine liebe, nette, gossmütige, tolle, einzigartige Person gibt einfach an mailbewerb@gmx.de
=)


----------



## Jyndall (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Weiß wer bitte wo man noch einen Free to Play Beta Key herbekommen kann ?
Oder hat vll sogar noch wer einen ?

Überall wo ich geschaut habe waren sie leer !

Danke fürs gucken schonmal !

Gruß


----------



## Yiraja (12. Februar 2012)

Jyndall schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weiß wer bitte wo man noch einen Free to Play Beta Key herbekommen kann ?
> Oder hat vll sogar noch wer einen ?
> ...



ich denke ihr seid leider zu spät dran, ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wo man noch nen key organisieren könnte


----------



## Jyndall (12. Februar 2012)

Sers

Wenn noch einer einen hat würd ich bitte auch einen nehmen !

Danke !


----------



## McDamn (12. Februar 2012)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Beta Key, falls einer doch noch einen über hat. 
Würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## Miraze (15. Februar 2012)

Hey,
würde mich, falls jemande noch einen Betakey übrig hätte, sehr freuen.

Lg


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (16. Februar 2012)

Warum sind dnen alle so scharf auf die Beta? Gibt es da einen Unterschied zum alten Aion den man sehen moechte?^^


----------



## Cerom (16. Februar 2012)

Verstehen kann ich das auch nicht. Neue Spieler haben ja noch  den Vorteil das sie durch die Teilnahme an der Beta den Veteranenstatus bekommen. Im Glauben dadurch könnten sie Aion wirklich kostenlos spielen. Sie werden aber noch mitbekommen das die Einschränkungen zum Goldaccount, auch wenn sie gering erscheinen, im späteren Spielverlauf sehr störend sind. Gameforce ist ja nicht blöd, die tun das nicht aus menschenliebe, die wollen Geld verdienen. Dazu kommt noch die Belohnung das man für einen Monat den Goldaccount bekommt. Na ja, tagelang einen Char hochspielen der dann gelöscht wird scheint vielen zu gefallen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das irgendwer das wirklich für 9.99 Euro macht. Einzig das es welche gibt die diese Phase als Trainigsphase nutzen wollen. Mir wäre aber auch das zu Schade. Ich spiel doch nicht ein oder zwei Wochen nur damit dann mein Char gelöscht wird. 

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe ist die vielen die schon längst das Anrecht auf den Veteranenstatus haben und trotzdem die Beta spielen. Sind die wirklich so geizig ? Ich meine, da geb ich doch lieber die 9,99 Euro aus.


----------



## Mikehoof (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe durch mein Abo von früher auch den Veteranenstatus und habe trotzdem die Beta gespielt. Wenn man wie ich nur bis Januar 2010 gespielt hat, möchte man evtl einfach mal schauen was hat sich getan oder hat man wirklich Bock auf das Spiel. Mein Ziel war beide Klassen die ich spielen möchte bis lvl 20 zu bekommen um mir die für mich neue Ini mal anzuschauen und anzutesten. 
Mir hat gefallen was ich gesehen habe allerdings spiele ich jetzt auch nicht weiter weil die Chars eh gelöscht werden.

So bin heiß aufs Live gehen der Server und werde sowieso Gold Status per Abo einrichten! Das einzige was nervt ist das der Item Shop noch nicht gezeigt wurde und das wir wohl noch bis zum Monatsende warten müssen.


----------



## Cerom (16. Februar 2012)

Ich denke die überwiegende Mehrheit wird schlußendlich doch den Goldaccount kaufen. Wäre ja auch das Vernünftigste, ansonsten bläht Gameforce den Itemshop auf. Irgendwie bekommen die schon ihr Geld zusammen. 

Und wenn ich es mit anderen Spielen vergleiche, dann ist Aion mehr wert als so manches was uns sonst geboten wird.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (16. Februar 2012)

Ja ist schon ein geiles Spiel. Was mich ur gestoert hat und noch stoert ist, die Mechanik mit den Verzauberungen auf Items und die Manasteine. Ich meine da gibt man soooo viel Kohle aus und hat immern nur Pech :/


----------



## Cerom (16. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist der negativste Punkt in Aion. Sie haben es mittlerweile geschafft ein wirklich rundes und ausgereiftes Spiel aus Aion zu machen, das auch den westlichen Geschmack trifft. Aion macht wirklich Spaß und bietet viel was andere MMO´s nicht habenb. Nur dieser elendige Glücksfaktor ist was für wirklich viel Frust sorgt. Auch wenn da mittlerweile auch chon viel entschärft wurde, aber er ist immer noch sehr störend. Dieser Glücksfaktor  zieht sich leider auch durch alle Bereiche von Aion, also nicht nur auf sockeln von Mana- oder Verzauberungssteine.


----------



## Ariesar (16. Februar 2012)

http://www.mmoreviews.com/another-500-keys-for-the-european-free-to-play-aion-closed-beta/

Hier gibt es heute noch Beta Keys


----------



## McDamn (16. Februar 2012)

@Ariesar danke fürs posten hat toll geklappt und sogar noch nen Key bekommen.

Was ich mich jetzt nur frage ist, eigentlich ist der Beta Acc ja vom Live Acc jetzt unabhängig und der Beta Acc wird ja nach der Beta gelöscht. Wie komm ich dann an den Veteranen Status? Wird etwa mein Beta Acc zwar von den Charakteren bereinigt, aber dann als sozusagen frischer Acc bei Gameforge mit Veteranen Status angelegt?


----------



## Aranie (16. Februar 2012)

Ich finde leider dort keine Keys mehr scheinen schon alle weg zu sein  Mich wundert dann nur, dass gerade McDamn noch einen bekommen hat oder ich mache irgendwas falsch.

Noch jemand eine Idee, wo ich einen key herbekommen könnte?

lg
Aranie


----------



## McDamn (16. Februar 2012)

Um 8 (Deutscher Zeit, war erst verwirrend die Kommentare unten sind nämlich +1h dachte die Keys gäbs dann in Englischer Zeit) gibts nochmal welche zu holen, bin halt um 17:59 angestanden waren noch 94 da als ich mir einen geholt habe. Viel Glück falls du es nochmal probierst.


----------



## Cerom (17. Februar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt ob sie die Beta noch mal verlängern Ansonsten ist sowieso am 20. erst mal Schluß. Dann heißt es für alle die nicht auf den offiziellen Severn spielen bis zum 28. zu warten.


----------



## Mikehoof (17. Februar 2012)

Das sie im Store jedem 2802 Münzen gegeben haben dürfte ja auch ein dezenter Hinweiß für den Starttermin sein :-)


----------



## Cerom (17. Februar 2012)

Also sooooo dezent ist der nicht ^^

Zumal auch ein GM schon geschrieben hat: "Noone wondered why we gave away a random Aion coin amount? 2802 does have a meaning *


----------

